# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Коллекционные машинки 1:43, производство СССР

## faj

Коллекционные машинки находятся на Таирово, площадь Деревянко, район МакДональдса.

*КамАЗ 5320 / KamAZ 5320*, масштаб модели 1:43, производство СССР - АРЕК, г. Казань. В оригинальной коробке (см. фото), в рабочем состоянии, с описанием и внутренним вкладышем.
Материал: металл и пластмасса - металлическое дно (под кузовом) и металлическая кабина, пластмассовый кузов, пластмассовые колеса, мелкие детали.
Откидная кабина и раскрывающийся кузов (см. фото).

Стоимость: 450 грн.

----------


## faj

Ещё фото:

----------


## faj

И ещё фото:

----------


## faj

Ещё есть *Волга / Volga* из серии "Автомобили СССР" в оригинальной упаковке, сделанная из металла, в основном. Масштаб модели тоже 1:43. Цвет светло-серый.
На днях сфоткаю и добавлю в эту тему.

----------


## Фотолюбитель

Что-то как-то... Даже на Аукро такой Камаз советского выпуска 165 гривен стоит (коробочный), а уж на модельных форумах если поискать - и того дешевле.

----------


## faj

> Что-то как-то... Даже на Аукро такой Камаз советского выпуска 165 гривен стоит (коробочный), а уж на модельных форумах если поискать - и того дешевле.


 , а я видела цены в несколько раз выше на других источниках. Как будто я кого-то уговаривать собираюсь...

----------


## Фотолюбитель

Нужно смотреть цены, по которым модели реально продаются, а не висят годами. Если бы Вы увидели где-то за 1000 - тоже поставили бы так?
Но даже у этого профессионального продавца моделей цена почти в 3 раза ниже: http://aukro.ua/1-43-kamaz-5320-elekon-arek-iz-sssr-i1847666192.html и ставок пока нету.. Есть и за 150 в коробке и по 100 но без коробок и тоже ажиотажа не наблюдается. В соседней теме вот за 100...

Уговаривать меня не нужно - у меня такой с детства имеется  :smileflag: 
У Вас же самой указано в подписи: _"Кто владеет информацией, тот владеет миром"_, ну так вот я с Вами вежливо делюсь более правдоподобной информацией, чтобы Вы с Вашей темой не выглядели нелепо.

----------


## faj

*Фотолюбитель*, а кто сказал, что я на Аукро ориентируюсь

----------


## faj

*Волга ГАЗ 24 02/ Volga GAZ 24 02* из серии "Автомобили СССР", масштаб модели 1:43, производство СССР, в оригинальной упаковке (см. фото), в рабочем состоянии. Цвет светло-серый.
Модель сделана, в основном, из металла - кузов и днище из металла, пластмассовые колеса, салон и мелкие детали. Открываются все двери, капот и багажное отделение (см. фото). Состояние: см. фото.

Стоимость: 450 грн.

----------


## faj

Ещё фото:

----------


## Klimat

Покажите, пожалуйста, от куда вы берете такие цены? Просто интересно. Цена данной волги максимум 100 грн так как это модель 91. (Не номерная) Да еще и не комплектная. Камаз потолок 120-130 грн.

----------


## faj

> Покажите, пожалуйста, от куда вы берете такие цены? Просто интересно.


  Из интернета знаете ли.



> ... это модель 91. (Не номерная) Да еще и не комплектная. Камаз потолок 120-130 грн.


  Поделитесь с нами Вашими познаниями и объясните широкой публике, что значит "не номерная", по-Вашему?
Что ж Вы не расшифровали "не комплектная"? Я же ничего не скрываю - всё на фото 
Что же касается "потолка", то у каждого коллекционера он свой.

----------


## foeman

Ghlfdwe просто деньги очень нужны вот и лупит цену!!! )))))

----------


## faj

> Поделитесь с нами Вашими познаниями и объясните широкой публике, что значит "не номерная", по-Вашему?


  По поводу эфемерных "номеров" - всё, что касается советских машинок, указано на оттиске днища, корпусе или упаковке!

----------


## Klimat

та до недавнего прошлого агат выпускал модели с днищем с надписью сделано в ссср. но у коллекционеров они пользуется спросом в два раза меньше! Так и ваша модель, если бы там был номер то стоила она на 50 грн больше.

----------


## Фотолюбитель

> Из интернета знаете ли.


 А Аукро - не интернет? Или соседняя тема Одесского форума - не интернет?
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=988752&highlight=%EA%E0%EC%E0%E7
Такой же камаз уже 2 месяца продается за 100 грн... Волга за 80... (и в отличие от Вашей - с бамперами).

А ведь потом найдется еще один уникал, который посмотрит Вашу тему и тоже будет использовать эти "цены из интернета".
Ну смешно, честное слово, когда у коллекционера, который разбирается в том что он коллекционирует и ценит это, можно купить то же самое в 4 раза дешевле, чем у человека который "нашел цены".

Впрочем, Вам никакие доводы - не доводы. И примеры - не примеры.
Удачи Вам в Вашем упорстве.

----------


## YAKOV

> Впрочем, Вам никакие доводы - не доводы. И примеры - не примеры.
> Удачи Вам в Вашем упорстве.


 +1

----------


## faj



----------


## Bvlgari

Что ни темы-то бестселлер  :smileflag:

----------


## sickness

Автор с ценами перегнул сильно. У самого около 15 штук таки моделек,увлекался когда-то. И на форуме недавно продавали по 50 гр штуку, если не ошибаюсь

----------


## YAKOV

> *Волга ГАЗ 24 02/ Volga GAZ 24 02* из серии "Автомобили СССР", масштаб модели 1:43, производство СССР, в оригинальной упаковке (см. фото), в рабочем состоянии. Цвет светло-серый.
> Модель сделана, в основном, из металла - кузов и днище из металла, пластмассовые колеса, салон и мелкие детали. Открываются все двери, капот и багажное отделение (см. фото). Состояние: см. фото.
> 
> Стоимость: 450 грн.


 Купил точно такую же, но синюю, в полном комплекте за 90 грн.
У вас цена космос!!!
Чтоб не быть голословным. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=988752

----------


## faj

> ...на форуме недавно продавали по 50 гр штуку, если не ошибаюсь


  Так купили бы себе! Или купили, но мало?

----------


## Bvlgari

Ценообразование это личное дело каждого,но всё-же нужно мириться с фактами,а автор упорно этого не хочет делать,вот и апает время от времени а толку "0"

----------


## faj

> Ценообразование это личное дело каждого,но всё-же нужно мириться с фактами,а автор упорно этого не хочет делать,вот и апает время от времени а толку "0"


  Похоже, Вы не о мне беспокоитесь, а о себе  - я о себе сама привыкла думать и в чужие темы не лезу со своим самоваром .

----------


## Bvlgari

А где Вы тут мой самовар увидели?
Вы себе о своём а я о своём и про Ваше в то-же время.И думать мне есть о ком.
Если не хотите обсуждения Ваших тем-дайте объявление в газету,а тут как-никак форум и все имеют право на высказывание своих мыслей,так-ведь?
Я Ваш товар не хаю,свои 5 копеек не вставляю по поводу цены(Вам тут и без меня оценщиков смотрю хватает)
Просто мне не до конца понятна Ваша позиция,причём не только в этой теме.
Вам нужно "продать" или "продавать"? Если второе,то позиция верная и темы будут жить ещё очень долго.
С.Ув.Дарья

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## Romashkin25

faj, скорее всего та модель, которая продавалась в интернете имела "ничего не значащую" надпись на капоте: "дорогому Леониду Ильичу от коллектива завода АГАТ"  :smileflag: ) А если серьезно, прислушайтесь к мнению отписавшихся - они не пытаются на вас нажиться: вам озвучили вполне адекватные цены, на которые, впрочем, опытные моделисты сразу не накинутся...

----------


## sickness

Апать автор будет до судного дня тему, ничего не изменится...

----------


## Klimat

я думаю через лет 50-60 может цена будет примерно такой

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## †§€®@PђIM†

зачем такой  рарите  хороший и качественный  продавать?? уже  никогда такого не будет та и не сделают....тем более за бесценок.. если бя  свои продавал то не меньше чем  за  400-500 модель... и то бы думал..

----------


## Klimat

Короче понятно, что вы попросили кого-то написать про цену  :smileflag:

----------


## †§€®@PђIM†

нет я  солидарен  с продавцом  и его поддерживаю, хоть  его и не знаю..  но надо знать цену качеству.. а не  ширпотребу нынешнему.. хотя  взять к примеру  теперешние  игрушки мягкие я вот сыну  покупал и по  500 рублей  и по 1500 и что он рвал  быстро а есть у меня  совдеповская  собака  большая  я  ей  еще  игрался в детсве до сих пор живая.. есть заяц и  медведь вот этоя понимаю настоящий  материал, а не  искусственная  херня ,.  всему  есть своя  цена...

----------


## faj

> Короче понятно, что вы попросили кого-то написать про цену


  Написал совершенно незнакомый мне человек, явно коллекционер, а не перекупщик, как многие, отписывающие "пожелания" в моей теме.
*Klimat*, хотите верьте, хотите нет - это Ваше право, никому ничего доказывать не собираюсь !

А по поводу цены - если не устраивает заявленная цена, так ищите... Мне машинки не мешают, кушать не просят .

----------


## stiz-ganz

на счет качества я не совсем согласен с †§€®@PђIM† , на волге что качественное так это хромированные детали в отличии от нового Агата мож металл еще по своему составу но модели кривые как были так и остались до сих пор иделекеваты от настоящей модели -хотя свои тоже держу в коллекции т.к они мне любимы

----------


## †§€®@PђIM†

ну я  не профи... но  в  чем  выражается  кривизна  по вашему??? как  для  меня  не вижу  ничего кривого в  машинках.. вот кручу перед собой изьяна  не вижу...

----------


## Klimat

А вы модели ДИП видели? китайские?

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## TIVi

афтар жет..!!

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## Citroen

с такими ценниками все апы, я думаю, бесполезны)))))

----------


## faj

> с такими ценниками все апы, я думаю, бесполезны)))))


 Это Ваше, сугубо личное мнение... 
Ап.

----------


## Klimat

Это мнение не только его  :smileflag: , а этак 99,9% людей

----------


## Остап 28

подскажите кто нибудь, какие модельки ВАЗ выпускались именно  в советское время?

----------


## Klimat

01,02,05,07 в конце СССР 09 и 08, это если в 43 масштабе, сорри за оффтоп

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## mandarin1981

Автор скорее не продаёт ,а показывает

----------


## faj

> Автор скорее не продаёт ,а показывает


 *mandarin1981*, продолжайте скупать, Вы же знаете где и что брать...

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## Precursor

Несколько тем и все с неадекватными ценами. Вы продаете уже год и вас не удивляет что никто не покупает? А только все пишут, что цена не реальная?. Интересно когда на продавщицу снизойдет озарение...

----------


## faj

> Несколько тем и все с неадекватными ценами. Вы продаете уже год и вас не удивляет что никто не покупает? А только все пишут, что цена не реальная?. Интересно когда на продавщицу снизойдет озарение...


  Множество неадекватных отзывов от скупщиков и перепродавцов... Те кто знает реальную цену раритетам - покупают!

----------


## Klimat

х и кто у вас купил хотя бы 1 модель?

----------


## faj

> х и кто у вас купил хотя бы 1 модель?


  Я Вам разве обещала отчёты писать в темах?! Кого цена не устраивает - отписывайтесь от темы  и спите спокойно !

----------


## Klimat

я от бестселлера никогда не отпишусь, нужно же глянуть чем всё кончиться.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## Ryzanna

На такие игрушки могут посмотреть с ностальгией по детству ещё наше поколение, вспомнить детство и всё что с ним связанно, а вот современным детям такие игрушки совершенно не интересны.
Вы на аукционных сайтах выставьте, там возможно быстрее найдутся желающие

----------


## Klimat

людей много кому такие "игрушки" интересны, но желание продавца по цене отбивает напрочь любой интерес  :smileflag:

----------


## faj

> людей много кому такие "игрушки" интересны, но желание продавца по цене отбивает напрочь любой интерес


  Так значит данные модели не так распространены, как казалось некоторым. И купить их за 100-200 грн. не получается.
Спрос рождает предложение, а значит и цена при спросе будет выше. Не согласны с ценой - наблюдайте за их продажей .

----------


## Barakuda91

почему это их за 100-200 купить не получается ? очевидно Вы не знаете, действительно, реальных цен на подобный товар.
коллекционеры, сидящие и общающиеся на специальных форумах, Вам скажут реальную цену... Тот "источник" просто пошутил..
Хотя конечно же их купят... когда эти модели станут настолько редки, что это будет их реальная цена. а пока что, мы все только апаем эту тему, чтоб остальные с улыбками говорили - "лол" )

----------


## Klimat

так и делаем больше года

----------


## faj

*Barakuda91, Klimat*
Чем бы дитя не тешилось - лишь бы не плакало! Так что улыбайтесь себе на здоровье!

----------


## Barakuda91

может мне составить конкуренцию и рядышком темку запостить, продать свои камазы и зилы по 300 ))
сори за offtop

----------


## faj

> может мне составить конкуренцию и рядышком темку запостить, продать свои камазы и зилы по 300 ))
> сори за offtop


 А вот мне всё равно - кто и что продаёт! Я не лезу в чужой монастырь со своим уставом! Чего и всем остальным желаю.

----------


## Киска Кэт

Подскажите, у Волги есть задний бампер? Что-тоне вижу на фото

----------


## Адепт Вездессущий

Девушка, Вас разводят! Если не ошибаюсь, этот КамАз из экзотической партии. Там есть необычности. И этот КаМаз тянет на суровую сумму денег.
Во-первых колеса! Они не круглые. Эллипсоиды были выпущены в тираже 700шт.

Стоимость от 150 евро

---------- Сообщение добавлено  31.03.2013 в 21:30 ----------

Во-вторых - чертеж! Значит модель шла для дилеров!

----------


## Костя94

Хорошая коллекция !

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## Pupf

что-то еще осталось?

----------

